# PFF Bluewater entry fee



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

once again no comments other than a just plain "voted" thanks


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Voted :letsdrink


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

voted


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

voted


----------



## ajfishn (Jun 28, 2008)

voted, voted, voted


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

vvvvooooooottttttteeeeeddddd:usaflag


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

voted


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

voted


----------



## JACKIN' JAWS (Mar 14, 2008)

Voted.


----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Voted


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

voted


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

voted

Jimmy


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE Tally.

Voted!!!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Based on a thirty boat participation (pretty optimistic)and a brown bag 70-30 split for four categories (Release,Tuna, Phin, Hoo) a 300.00 entry will net a payout of 1,575 first place and 675.00 second for each species. This assumes no scale or facility rental. A twenty boat participation will yield 1,050 and 450 first and second payout.....


----------

